

Weebly (YC W07) ImagePerfect Gives Users Drag-And-Drop Image Editing - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/28/weebly-imageperfect/

======
drusenko
We're really excited about this one. Most publishing platforms completely
ignore the sheer pain of dealing with images -- even simple things like
resizing, rotating and cropping.

We've actually taken it a step further and built in a really powerful image
manipulation/compositing platform. It's really cool -- try adding text and
setting the color to a gradient or pattern, for example, or adding an image
and setting a "fade". Or, go to "Effects" and set the Polaroid effect. Really
cool stuff.

~~~
rooshdi
Great job guys! I was looking forward to this update, as it should help
streamline the header image editing quite a bit without having to continuously
go into the css editor. This is definitely going to help a few of my non-
technical clients make a few of their own image adjustments as well.

~~~
drusenko
Thanks! A big feature for existing users is that we also now offer the ability
to have different header images on each page.

Not something that would be included in the news coverage, but definitely a
huge feature request :)

------
cakeface
I definitely cannot say enough good things about Weebly.

It is so nice to see technology that allows users that have no knowledge of
Content Management, CSS, HTML, and other web technologies to create clean
standards compliant web sites. I have recommended Weebly to almost everyone
who comes to me with the statement "I have a great idea for a website!" (Note:
almost all of these were not startup, money-making sites.)

Some of the sites that I've seen built with Weebly can easily compare with
professional custom developed sites that cost people thousands of dollars.

